# Flaminganten



## tonyl

Wat betenkt dit in engels? Uit de context:

"Waarom collaboreerde een klein aantal flaminganten met de Duitsers tijdens de Eerste Wereldoorlog?"

(uit een draad van Quora), ik vermoed dat het betekent Vlamingen. Maar als dat zo is, waarom dan niet gewoon Vlamingen schrijven? Is er een verschil?


----------



## sound shift

It's taken from the French "flamingant", one of the meanings of which is "militant Fleming", and I believe that applies here.


----------



## tonyl

Ah, thank you sound shift.


----------



## Peterdg

sound shift said:


> It's taken from the French "flamingant", one of the meanings of which is "militant Fleming", and I believe that applies here.


Indeed.


----------



## tonyl

Thanks Peterdg for confirmarion from a Dutch speaker.


----------



## ThomasK

Nowadays the term is no longer used, I think: there is a "vein" of "flamingantism" in all parties, but to a different degree... I' consider it a historic term nowadays, but I wonder how the other Flemish Belgians view that. Not the details, but as for the use of the term.


----------

